# Hoppers...



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

... are on fire, get out and fish!


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Tomorrow!


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

High and Dry---- I'll be there first.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Yeah, since I just found out I have to get a couple tires on my vehicle before I head out. Blown tire puts me back a few hours, maybe even a day!

Where you headed? PM or email if you want.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I was on the MP the past several days and fish were eating the hopper but they were eating caddis and PMD dries a hell of a lot better. Good numbers of big October caddis are showing up, especially on the lower river from the north fields all the way through charleston.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

At what time? It was on between 10am and 1pm for me. After it heated up, they stopped going for it, but during those times they went nuts. I saw those Caddis too, very big (at least I did the night before)


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

HD- Didn't see a PM sign on your profile- can't get out today- worked bogged down.
I'd be up where you asked me about a week or so ago- it's been very good on sunny days.
There is a section that is much better than the others though. Email me if you have time.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I was near the dam yesterday and the PMDs started around 11:30 yesterday and fish were still eating them when I left at 4:30. The caddis have been around all day. The best hatches I have seen of the big caddis have been from Midway north (mailboxes) up about 2 miles. A #14 or #16 stimulator has worked wonders, especially in the fast water.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Has this been the best hopper year or what?

Fantastic hopper year! They are everywhere and the fishing has been great! Sippers, slashers, smashers!

I'm lovin' it!

Going again Saturday.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> Has this been the best hopper year or what?
> 
> Fantastic hopper year! They are everywhere and the fishing has been great! Sippers, slashers, smashers!
> 
> ...


Me too!

You can thank the wet winter/spring, grew lots of tall grass for them to eat. It's been great and probably will be for another month.


----------



## splitshot (Jun 20, 2008)

I hit the Ogden today for an extended "lunch hour". I started about a quarter mile up from the mouth of the canyon and was having very little success until I switched over to a parachute hopper. First or second cast got me a brown that measured 14". A couple of 10" - 12" browns followed. Didn't see anyone else out. Water is fairly low and clear, and the fish can be found in practically every pocket and run. Finally busted the trout slump. I was almost ready to smash my **** rod it had been so long since I caught a trout. Guess thats how it goes sometimes.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

splitshot said:


> Finally busted the trout slump. I was almost ready to smash my **** rod it had been so long since I caught a trout. Guess thats how it goes sometimes.


Hey Splitshot,

Glad you hooked up some fish. Sounds like the action was great, if you have the right fly on it's hard to keep them off. If you have the wrong fly, sometimes it is hard to catch them.


----------

